# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #68 It is better to help with Intelligence than with Memory.

## Admin

Aphorism #68 It is better to help with Intelligence than with Memory.

The more as the latter needs only recollection, the former Î½Î¿á¿¦Ï. Many persons omit the Ã* propos because it does not occur to them; a friend's advice on such occasions may enablethem to see the advantages. ÂTis one of the greatest gifts of mind to be able to offer what is needed at the moment: for want of that many things fail to be performed. Share the light of your intelligence, when you have any, and ask for it when you have it not, the first cautiously, the last anxiously. Give no more than a hint: this finesse is especially needful when it touches the interest of him whose attention you awaken. You should give but a taste at first, and then pass on to more when that is not sufficient. If he thinks of No, go in search of Yes. Therein lies the cleverness, for most things are not obtained simply because they are not attempted.

More...

----------

